# Flat-footed hen?



## cl_dewey (Aug 3, 2012)

One of my 5 month old hens, which was normal until this morning, has started walking funny. The best way I can describe it is that when she.walks slow she doesn't extend her legs all the way and she is flat footed. Like when little kids squat down and walk. Then when she tries to go fast, she loses balance and rolls to the left. Any ideas? She hasn't started laying yet...could she be egg bound? I cant see any.injuries, and none .of the others are doing this.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Pick her up and do a better exam. She may be trying to lay as she's the right age, or she may have an injury. Or she may have foot issues. You need to pick her up and take a look or take her to a vet that will chickens to do that exam.


----------



## cl_dewey (Aug 3, 2012)

She's tame, so I picked her up and looked her over. She thought that was quite undignified...lol... Fast forward a few days and she has partial paralysis in one leg. I'm guessing Mareks, and it just started wierd in her. Poor sweetie. She.seems quite confused whenever her legs disobey her


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Guess you saw the thread on Mareks. I'd have her tested. State vet might be the answer. Are your birds vaccinated? 

On a side note, kidney problems can cause paralysis in the legs too. She's pretty young though, so more likely Mareks. Any other birds affected?


----------



## cl_dewey (Aug 3, 2012)

I have had a few birds die, and my 2 phoenuxes are gimpy but they've been that way for months. They hobble around and get what they need just fine. This is my first foray into chickens, and I got them from a feed store, so thhey prib werent vaccinated.


----------

